
Rapid Thinking Makes People Happy - kqr2
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=rapid-thinking-makes-people-happy
======
anotherjesse
Perhaps incorporating rapid thought in your morning routine as a way to wake
up energized?

Anyone have any ideas? In the morning I tend to think kinda repetitively -
what are my priorities for today... In the evening I tend to start thinking
rapidly when I try to sleep but it ends up keeping me awake.

------
tuukkah
Once again, they should've linked to the more enlightening original article,
available here:
[http://weblamp.princeton.edu/~psych/psychology/research/pron...](http://weblamp.princeton.edu/~psych/psychology/research/pronin/publications.php)

~~~
alabut
Not really - the academic papers aren't particularly readable and the
summarized news article provides good context for other research as well.

~~~
tuukkah
I'm not saying science journalism is useless, but the way of the web is
(should be!) to link to the source and more information.

It's not uncommon for the popularisation to lead to alternating "X is good",
"X is bad" reporting, while in reality the researchers themselves wouldn't
claim they've settled the issue.

If you are interested in psychology, you want to read the original article -
this one is readable too :-)

~~~
alabut
I wonder if I'm misunderstanding you - maybe you're saying the news article
itself should've linked to the original paper? If so, then I definitely agree.
I read your comment as a criticism of the post on HN, that the title should've
linked to the academic paper rather than the news.

~~~
tuukkah
Good point. With 'them', I meant to refer to Scientific American.

